
Huawei Telecom Gear More Vulnerable to Hackers, Report Says - btmills
https://www.wsj.com/articles/huawei-telecom-gear-much-more-vulnerable-to-hackers-than-rivals-equipment-report-says-11561501573?mod=rsswn
======
freeflight
Analyzing 9k firmware samples sure must be a lot of work, I wish every IT
device manufacturer would be scrutinized with a magnifying glass in the very
same way.

Without that, this just seems kinda misleading because I'm pretty sure every
bigger IT device manufacturer has myriads of security issues [0] that simply
never get surfaced to the same degree, like those of Huawei, for political
reasons.

[0] [https://www.tomshardware.com/news/cisco-backdoor-
hardcoded-a...](https://www.tomshardware.com/news/cisco-backdoor-hardcoded-
accounts-software,37480.html)

------
catb0t
> new research by cybersecurity experts that top U.S. officials said appeared
> credible

CIA said Huawei insecure guys, guess we should listen to them and pack it up

